# [SOLVED] Secondary Drive Not Recognized

## Saba9

After installing Gentoo on my computer I noticed that my 1.5 TB Western Digital SATA HDD was not being recognized despite the fact that it was on the Live CD. I'm guessing this is the result of me not having something enabled in my kernel, however I'm not sure what this would be as my primary 128 GB SSD is being recognized and is functioning perfectly. What do I have to do to get this drive to be recognized by Gentoo? Thanks in advance. I'm not sure if this is of any importance but the HDD has two partitions one formatted as NTFS and the other as EXT4.

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) (rev 02)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller (rev 40)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series]

02:00.0 USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

```

lsblk

```

NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT

sda      8:0    0 111.8G  0 disk 

|-sda1   8:1    0   100M  0 part 

|-sda2   8:2    0  86.2G  0 part 

|-sda3   8:3    0     1K  0 part 

|-sda5   8:5    0   256M  0 part 

|-sda6   8:6    0     5G  0 part [SWAP]

`-sda7   8:7    0  20.3G  0 part /

sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom  

```

Last edited by Saba9 on Tue Oct 29, 2013 2:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

From you Gentoo, lspci -nnk please.

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

```

BTW, you should not use SATA in IDE mode.

----------

## Saba9

Here are the results of the command. I was not aware that the SATA drive was running in IDE mode. How would I go about changing that?

lspci -nnk

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port B) [1002:5a14] (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:5a14]

00:02.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B) [1002:5a16]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port H) [1002:5a1c]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Motherboard (one of many) [1849:4390]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4397]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4396]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4397]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4396]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 42)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4385]

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:439c]

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:7892]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:439d]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller [1002:4399]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4399]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:15.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) [1002:43a0]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3) [1002:43a3]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4397]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:16.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:4396]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870] [1002:6738]

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device [1682:3107]

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series] [1002:aa88]

   Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device [1682:aa88]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller [1b6f:7023] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:7023]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Motherboard (one of many) [1849:8168]

```

----------

## Saba9

Thanks for the help! My SSD and HDD are now running in AHCI mode and my HDD is now recognized.

----------

## Jaglover

You are welcome!

----------

